# synergy 17 fonts how to size them



## 2STRONG (Oct 17, 2007)

anyone purchase a font from synergy 17 they have great fonts but i have no idea how to use them. im talking about the typeable fonts
when i trype it in my program it is not sized correctly and i need to size it to use ss10 stones any help would be apreciated


----------



## dazzabling (Sep 21, 2011)

2STRONG said:


> anyone purchase a font from synergy 17 they have great fonts but i have no idea how to use them. im talking about the typeable fonts
> when i trype it in my program it is not sized correctly and i need to size it to use ss10 stones any help would be apreciated


message Joe from Synergy17 he will be able to help you 

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/members/hi-nrg-joe.html


----------



## katruax (Sep 30, 2010)

I have this video that might help....

Using TTF Rhinestone Fonts in CorelDRAW - YouTube

Kevin


----------



## PlumCrazyGlitz (Jul 26, 2010)

Type what you want
Highlight whole word
Click Break Path
Click on one circle and in the top tool bar you will see the dimensions of the circle
Highlight whole word again
Place cursor in upper left corner of the box surrounding the word and stretch the whole box.. 
Click on one circle and check dimensions...
keep doing this until you have the size circle you need.


----------



## DivineBling (Sep 14, 2010)

Hi Manny,

What program are you using?

What fonts are you struggling with?

For ss10 stones, I make sure that my diameter is .127" for the circles. Each font is predesigned to be a certain height for use with ss10 stones.

Basically Paula above me laid out how we size the text to ensure the correct stone size.


----------



## 2STRONG (Oct 17, 2007)

PlumCrazyGlitz said:


> Type what you want
> Highlight whole word
> Click Break Path
> Click on one circle and in the top tool bar you will see the dimensions of the circle
> ...



THANKS I WILL TRYT THIS

i am using corel draw and ss10 stones so .127 is what i should go for?


----------



## katruax (Sep 30, 2010)

2STRONG said:


> THANKS I WILL TRYT THIS
> 
> i am using corel draw and ss10 stones so .127 is what i should go for?


IN the video linked to above it shows exactly how to easily do it without guessing in CorelDRAW

Here is the link again...

Using TTF Rhinestone Fonts in CorelDRAW - YouTube

That said .127 that Stephanie uses is not "THE" hole size... What you really should do is determine what hole size works best for the stones you are using... Any font could be used for ss6 or ss10 stones and each will have their own hole size... I've even seen different holes sizes depending on the template material being used...

I personally use .13 for my hole size or 3.3mm... 

Kevin


----------



## hi-nrg-joe (Jul 19, 2008)

Hi Manny,

Here is a link to a document that may help you out. You can jump to page 4 since the first few pages relate to installing the fonts in OOBling. It gives you the basic idea of resizing the font to achieve the rhinestone size you need. In Corel, it should be the same process, except for the part where it says to "replace with rhinestones."

http://www.synergy17.com/downloads/tutorials/oobling/OOBlingProTutorialS17Fonts.pdf

If you still have questions, please ask. You can email or call anytime.


----------



## 2STRONG (Oct 17, 2007)

thanks everyone i think i got it i tried what the video said and it worked like a charm well on the computer it did. the true test will be when i cut it. thanks again


----------

